# rimless tank filtration.



## kamikaziechameleon (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys I'm looking to setup a rimless tank with no cover and a hanging light. I was wondering how do people filter their tanks, or conceal said filtration to achieve this type of clean look. 










here is the only way I've found is a spill over filtration aka zero edge. 

http://uncrate.com/stuff/zeroedge-aquariums/

Otherwise all I can figure is clearly concealed overflows.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't see your photo.

Here is one way.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/161640-dans-ada-45-c-fitted-bulkheads.html

Most people use lily pipes, clear glass or acrylic tubes, going to canister filters.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I copied the pic's url but the pic is too small to see. 

Note that a lot of people will take out/off all equipment when taking pictures. If you have everything inline on a canister filter with quick disconnects, it would only take a few minutes tops to rid your tank of any evidence of equipment for a photo. That may be obvious but some are fooled into thinking people who do this have some secret way of concealing everything.


----------



## kamikaziechameleon (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not so concerned with photo ops but rather with the regular appearance of the tank. As I want it to be a centerpiece of the room. I would like to conceal any and all filtration if possible. I want the tank to appear as a cube of life with branches reaching out to break the barrier. The light will be hug from the ceiling. The tank foot print will likely be 5 ft x 2.5 ft. I haven't discerned the height it I want 16, 20 or 24 inches yet. I had considered doing black overflows with black back for the tank and a matching splash board of sorts with some plants breaking the surface. This all depends on tank depth. For a long time what happened in a tank was all that matters but I want to make a tank that Establishes itself by integrating into the room. 

At any rate I want to do a sump for filtration(don't worry I understand the special requirements of removing plashing ETC to conserve CO2 levels) And as such I fear an overflow option will be the only possibility. I'm not terribly concerned ultimately if I do overflows I'll cover them with plants and stuff. I just was curious if there and any other options.

The Canister idea is good and does what I want it to, but I really never want to use another canister if I can avoid it. I love the zero edge filtration but don't have the means to do what I would want to with it at this moment in time. Any more ideas for filtration? Don't let my preferences deter you from posting as I think this thread is overdue for people aspiring to do what I am. Its something not frequently discussed on the internet.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I was just saying that you may think you see a tank with hidden filtration, only to find out later that it's not really the case. Sorry if I didn't explain it.


The most common way to do what you are looking to do would be to drill the bottom of the tank. I know there are potential issues with this that I am not exactly in the "know" about so I hope someone else chimes in.


Another way to do it is to add a 3d background. It will take up some real estate inside the tank. You can hide all your equipment behind it and they look cool as well. Many people DIY it but you can buy premade ones. Many people speak highly of this companies backgrounds and I am considering one for my next tank. I don't know if this is the best site to go through but they showcase them well- http://www.gillsnfins.ca/deluxe3d.php#rainforest


----------



## kamikaziechameleon (Feb 16, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> I was just saying that you may think you see a tank with hidden filtration, only to find out later that it's not really the case. Sorry if I didn't explain it.
> 
> 
> The most common way to do what you are looking to do would be to drill the bottom of the tank. I know there are potential issues with this that I am not exactly in the "know" about so I hope someone else chimes in.
> ...



ok, I'm familiar with DIY backgrounds. They won't create my desired look. I'm thinking I'll get a ... cleaner look with black overflows and matching back. I think backgrounds look best for in wall tanks IMHO. Gosh those zero edge are so very beautiful but would definitely look best for a SW setup. I'll get caps made to close up my overlfows perhaps.


----------

